# Anyone from around Sioux Falls, SD?



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you guys know of Sioux Falls Lawn & Landscape out of Sioux Falls, SD owner is by the name of Douglas Holmgren.

I am trying to locate this person/company as I am owed a debt by them to the tune of over $1000.00 and cannot contact them all mail comes back returned! It's a long story that I really don't care to get into since for all I know he is a member here 

Any info on him or this company would be greatly appreciated! You can either post or PM it too me if it's personal info etc...


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Anyone?...


----------



## CleanCutProLawn (Feb 11, 2008)

is the mailing address a po box or physical address. I live bout 15 south of sioux falls


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

CleanCutProLawn;518731 said:


> is the mailing address a po box or physical address. I live bout 15 south of sioux falls


The address I have is a physical address only. I have been trying to locate him or the company to take legal action...


----------



## CleanCutProLawn (Feb 11, 2008)

you can email me the info you have and I can check some stuff out over the next week and see what i can find for ya. Can't make any promises [email protected] 
By the way my mothers side of the family is from the Alex/Carlos area, if you happen to know any Kuhne or Collins they are my relatives.


----------

